# Some sort of tank/barrel buried in yard?



## NorskeDiv (Jul 14, 2011)

While working on sprucing up my humble yard, I came across an oil drum sized (?) barrel buried about a meter and a half away from the end of the driveway. I honestly have no idea what it's for, and I'd like to just bury it again and put field stone and concrete over it to add two meters or so to my driveway. It's pretty far down, more than half a meter, I just noticed my shovel hit something metal when I was digging so I excavated some more to see what it was. 

Any idea why someone would bury a barrel like this? I'm not sure exactly how big it is or long, but it can't be a pipe since it would have nowhere to flow, also it sounds a bit hallow when I bang on it. It would be so much work to excavate it...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It sounds like a drainage pipe to me. Is it horizontal? Perpendicular to the driveway?
Is there a drainage ditch on either side of your drive? Can you post us a picture?

DM


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Old septic tank?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Unless you found where Jimmy Hoffa was buried and that drum has no inlet or outlet to drain water it could be someone buried a metal drum during construction stage. I have found in the past all kinds of things buried from blocks, tools, spools of cable and even part of a scaffold. If your not sure what it is I would try contacting the city to verify if in deed it is just that a buried metal drum with no use that way you can either bury it again or remove it without problems… And yes please do supply pictures because at this time with the description provided it is only speculation on our part on what this could be.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Where you are located? It could be relevant. 

Possibly some type of fuel tank? A common practice in one area of the country may be unheard of in another.

Edited to add: I just noticed you use meters for measurement. Are you in the US?


----------



## Stubs (Mar 10, 2011)

Time Capsule or Emergency Stash if its Sealed. I know quite a few people in the "Survival Community" that Keep "Stashes" Burried and marked in case SHTF! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

